# Removing Old Plaster/Stucco From Basement Interior Walls



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jun 24, 2013)

Sometime in the past, probably in the 1950s, plaster or stucco was applied to the brick and rubblestone walls of my 1895 basement to "finish" it.

Ahh, but time and moisture take their toll, and much of the plaster has flaked off, but the far upper sections on the brick are not separating so easily.  I've been able to chisel it off as the picture shows, but some is still left.  Is there a better way to remove it than using a rotary wire wheel?  Flapper wheel?

Thanks,

vince


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.wikihow.com/Expose-Brick


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jun 26, 2013)

Neal knows EVERYTHING!

Thanks Neal!


----------

